# New MMA book-Fightnomics



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Just seen a new MMA book recommended on Twitter, its available in the UK on the Kindle.

*"Fightnomics: The Hidden Numbers in Mixed Martial Arts and Why There's No Such Thing as a Fair Fight"*

I'm reading a lot of game theory at the moment so this looks of great interest. Has anyone read it yet?


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I haven't, but looking it up now it seems like an interesting read. Will have to hunt that down and give it a look


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Have you read much of Brian D'Souza's stuff? His Pound for Pound book really goes behind the scenes on the business of MMA and what fighters actually make. It's great stuff and I'd argue one of the best books about the business side of fighting on the market today. I'll have a look at what you recommended, always worth a read.

Also Brian is a really cool guy and has chatted to me a few times about blogs I've written for.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Its less in my direct field of interest to be honest although I like all the fighters listed but as you have recommended it I'll add it to my Kindle wish list. I'm hoping that there are a ton of Amazon vouchers in my stocking this year.

I'm not at the point of worrying how to make a living in the UFC just yet...its tough enough to make a living in the UK rankings


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

My Christmas hoard this year consisted of lots of crappy shower set and Amazon vouchers. I'm pretty happy at the latter! So I have bought the book and I'm enjoying it greatly. I'm not sure that anything is groundbreaking but it cements in science a lot of the conclusions I have reached through experience. Well worth a read.

Next on my reading list is Masters of the Battlefield by Paul K Davis.


----------

